# "Can you smoke bluebonnets"



## Kevin

I was checking out some of the search terms used by people who end up on our site after searching for something. Someone used Google or another SE to find out if they could smoke blue bonnets.

[attachment=5296]


----------



## BassBlaster

Thats funny right there!!!!

Speaking of bluebonnets though, Ive seen them cast into pen blanks and they make really nice pens!!!


----------



## Mike1950

Absolutely not- but I do have a whole tree of blossums that can be smoked though they are really really expensive though and going fast.............:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Bassmaster there is a thread here by I think turntex that has bluebonnet turning blanks. Somebody should do it with lavender-then it will look and smell good............... Or lilacs.


----------



## Spa City Woodworks

I don't know about smoking bluebonnets, but it ain't half bad when you spread it on a biscuit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD

Sorry, Kevin… That was me!:sorry2:

I'm still not really clear on the topic, but I did find a nice source for pen blanks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BangleGuy

O-M-G!!!:rotflmao3: That is a HOOT :thewave:


----------



## Don Ratcliff

You can but that does not mean you should. I am going to reffer back to @ripjack13 for an expert opinion. Marc, can you smoke bluebonnets?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## rocky1

Drug Street Slang Dictionary


Cocaine is no longer coke, it is now "Tomatoes!" Weed is no longer weed, it is "Loud." There is no telling what Doc was trying to smoke back there!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Oh sure....throw me under the bus....



But....yes you can. And I'll defer back to Don's answer..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

Some Texans would tell you it's against the law to pick them .... As far as smoking them I would put that right up there with smoking banana peels ... Bad for my lungs .. And Vision

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

I was thinking that, at least here in the great state of Texas, that has to be illegal. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

I've picked them but not to smoke. Dried them and casted them in clear resin for pen blanks I did

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'd rather smoke fish but it's really hard to keep them lit...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I'd rather smoke fish but it's really hard to keep them lit...



Same reason I gave up chain smoking....couldn't keep the chains lit.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I wonder if the search's have changed much since 2012 when you posted this topic?


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> I wonder if the search's have changed much since 2012 when you posted this topic?



Stand by. 

Roger. 

Over.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

My name is not Roger, over


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wait for it..... Wait for it....


----------



## Kevin

What's our vector Victor?


----------



## ripjack13

Flight 2-0-9'er cleared for vector 324.


----------



## Kevin

These are the keyphrases used in search engines which let the searchers to woodbarter in the month of July - first is the phrase then the number of times that same phrase was used in a search engine then the percentage the number represents:

Keyphrases used on search engines 
*261 different keyphrases* *Search* *Percent*
wood barter 24 6.5 %
woodbarter 18 4.9 %
best finish for turkey pot calls 5 1.3 %
woodturning design magazine 5 1.3 %
people buying black ash burl s in wisconsin 5 1.3 %
difference between radial drill press and regular drill press 5 1.3 %
chain mortiser for sale craigslist 4 1 %
craigslist woodmizer lt70 for sale 4 1 %
factal wood burning transformer hook up 4 1 %
making a pot call 4 1 %
fill cracks with epoxy and turquoise 4 1 %
difference between a drill press and a radial drill press 4 1 %
is sycamore good wood for rolling pins 4 1 %
woodbarter.com 4 1 %
bradford pear turning blanks 4 1 %
takefu v2 steel 4 1 %
how to custom build a turkey box call 3 0.8 %
wood stabilizing dyes 2 0.5 %
trick to change speed of 14 in. central machinery bandsaw ? 2 0.5 %
dymondwood for sale 2 0.5 %
westinghouse micarta what was used for 2 0.5 %
cherry burl 2 0.5 %
fractal wood burning transformer 2 0.5 %
yellow burl pens 2 0.5 %
catalpa wood 2 0.5 %
7cb21b89-d9c8-470f-9b78-82159a47bd4d 2 0.5 %
making turkey box calls 2 0.5 %
hows your day any good friday 2 0.5 %
spalted flame box elder for sale in indiana 2 0.5 %
walnut oil for woodworking 2 0.5 %
rh pal 36 made in usa 2 0.5 %
how to make ebonite inserts for wood fountain pen 2 0.5 %
woodmizer lt 70 for sale craigslist 2 0.5 %
www.woodbarter.com 1 0.2 %
timber propylene 1 0.2 %
what is dred nought wood 1 0.2 %
how to keep flame boxelder from fading 1 0.2 %
finding misquite burl wood 1 0.2 %
walnut over cedar box call 1 0.2 %
wood burls for sale free shipping 1 0.2 %
fractal burning 1 0.2 %
pens made from decks navy 1 0.2 %
hovak gunstocks 1 0.2 %
woodturning sumac 1 0.2 %
will grizzly bandsaw parts fit a central machinery bandsaw 1 0.2 %
leprechaun pipe 1 0.2 %
burl buyers in iowa 1 0.2 %
wood baerter 1 0.2 %
homemade box calls for turkeys 1 0.2 %
proper tension for a bandsaw mill blade 1 0.2 %
amish sawmill pittaburgh 1 0.2 %
oregon chains vs stihl chains 1 0.2 %
game call packaging 1 0.2 %
how to build a resin box mod 1 0.2 %
lt 40 making money 1 0.2 %
lt 70 woodmizer for sale 1 0.2 %
makita 2030 jointer planer combo machine 1 0.2 %
ambrosia streak in my curly maple 1 0.2 %
el paso pentacryl 1 0.2 %
tulip wood turning stock 1 0.2 %
kingwood burl 1 0.2 %
cherry tree burl 1 0.2 %
russian olive pith plated? 1 0.2 %
using alumilite dye on wood 1 0.2 %
cherry wood burl 1 0.2 %
hey slick glad you could make it chuckle 1 0.2 %
ms 170 still oiler 1 0.2 %
captive vs articulating hollowing 1 0.2 %
any way to darken stainless blades 1 0.2 %
wood from uss texas for sale 1 0.2 %
where to sell sinker logs 1 0.2 %
desert ironwood knife scales forum 1 0.2 %
amish lumber mill 1 0.2 %
how to attach cholla wood handle to knife 1 0.2 %
birch burl for sale 1 0.2 %
let ya know asap. chris♡ smandy! 1 0.2 %
el grande nib threads 1 0.2 %
amish sawmill wisconsin 1 0.2 %
how s your day spent 1 0.2 %
6 sanding disk organizer 1 0.2 %
makita 2030 1 0.2 %
wet sanding paper 12000 1 0.2 %
7mm grendel 1 0.2 %
delta lathe timken bearings 1 0.2 %
the woodwrights shop cleaving walnut 1 0.2 %
chittum wood for sale 1 0.2 %
http //mentalfloss.com/article/81424/retrobituary-olive-oatman-pioneer-girl-who-became-marked-woman- 1 0.2 %
lumber barter 1 0.2 %
selling car to carmax experience 1 0.2 %
woodfrom battleships for sale 1 0.2 %
grizzly g1019z band saw 1 0.2 %
woodmozersawforsale 1 0.2 %
topnav 1 0.2 %
rb12vap dinasaw bandsaw sharpener 1 0.2 %
makita 2030 craigslist planer 1 0.2 %
burl cutoffs 1 0.2 %
is molave wood rare 1 0.2 %
how to attach handles to full tang knives without drilling the rang 1 0.2 %
box call making tips 1 0.2 %
used woodmizer lt70 for sale 1 0.2 %
http //woodbarter.com/threads/finishing-wenge.12602/ 1 0.2 %
corralled yellow birch burl for sale 1 0.2 %
nicholswoodlathe 1 0.2 %
killing bugs with heat in wood 1 0.2 %
when was the rh pal 36 last made 1 0.2 %
exotic wood veneers for sale 1 0.2 %
stabilized wood blocks for mods 1 0.2 %
lawn mower motor chainsaw mill 1 0.2 %
black locust burl 1 0.2 %
wenge oil 1 0.2 %
lavender spalted wood 1 0.2 %
termite hollowing tool 1 0.2 %
long grain vs end grain cutting board 1 0.2 %
cherry wood burl prices 1 0.2 %
how to sell stabilized wood 1 0.2 %
putting a top on a turned staved vessel 1 0.2 %
sanding african blackwood 1 0.2 %
http //woodbarter.com/threads/ended-curly-spalted-ambrosia-maple-gun-stock-guitar-craft-wood-slab-44-x-9-x-2-34.8565/ 1 0.2 %
wood refined walnut oil 1 0.2 %
steve rose game calls ny 1 0.2 %
huldra fleet farm clearance 1 0.2 %
makita model 2030 how old? 1 0.2 %
black locust gun stock 1 0.2 %
grizzly 0766 1 0.2 %
tiger maple game turning blanks 1 0.2 %
turned grapewood 1 0.2 %
grip finish for wood 1 0.2 %
lumber acronyms 1 0.2 %
powermatic 90 wood lathe 1 0.2 %
what is a root burl 1 0.2 %
mennonite sawmills in mo 1 0.2 %
woodmizer lt 40 1 0.2 %
fractal wood burning instructions 1 0.2 %
6000 sandpaper 1 0.2 %
rh pal 36 knife 1 0.2 %
steven rose game calls ny 1 0.2 %
intensity of flame 1 0.2 %
mahony walnut oil vs wood doctors walnut oil 1 0.2 %
micarta n frame grips 1 0.2 %
stabilizing corn cob diy 1 0.2 %
12000 grit sandpaper 1 0.2 %
amish lumber prices 1 0.2 %
wood mizer lt 70 1 0.2 %
anigre guitar 1 0.2 %
lace sheoak 1 0.2 %
cherry burls wanted connecticut 1 0.2 %
turkey pot call soundboard 1 0.2 %
knife spacer material 1 0.2 %
kenbos 1 0.2 %
spalted maple finishing 1 0.2 %
woodworking forum classifieds 1 0.2 %
pecan countertops 1 0.2 %
central machinery 14 bandsaw belt tension 1 0.2 %
delta or rikon lathe 1 0.2 %
woodmizer sawmill 1 0.2 %
straight razor scale templates 1 0.2 %
ring master lathe 1 0.2 %
worthless wood blanks 1 0.2 %
woodmizer for sale 1 0.2 %
rikon replace lathe indexing gear 1 0.2 %
wood pen turners forums 1 0.2 %
vegas urban lumber 1 0.2 %
monster hunting tools 1 0.2 %
paper micarta 1 0.2 %
drying wood dehumidifier 1 0.2 %
kd cherry bowl blank 1 0.2 %
stabilizing wood then dying it? 1 0.2 %
between center bushings 1 0.2 %
iceland soccer team names 1 0.2 %
is teak oil food safe 1 0.2 %
silver birch burls 1 0.2 %
smell gas in morning 1 0.2 %
pecan burl 1 0.2 %
pen bushings for turning between centers 1 0.2 %
forrest case company eldon mo 1 0.2 %
drive shaft for saw mill 1 0.2 %
pepper tree burl 1 0.2 %
fractal wood burning solution 1 0.2 %
pal 35 sheath pattern 1 0.2 %
pal rh 36 sheath 1 0.2 %
custom slab saw mill in pennsylvania 1 0.2 %
water meter on private florida well 1 0.2 %
marquetry using a router 1 0.2 %
how to make a turkey box call out of a single piece of wood 1 0.2 %
introduction to wood anatomy 1 0.2 %
fractal wood burning 1 0.2 %
www crazy. nice. on log. in 1 0.2 %
ripping stihl chain 1 0.2 %
root burl 1 0.2 %
ebec ld 800 lumber dyrer 1 0.2 %
central 14inch bandsaw 540 1 0.2 %
professional vs home wood stabilization 1 0.2 %
woodcut bowl saver 1 0.2 %
mods of step pulleys on 14. bandsaw 1 0.2 %
ez boardwalk sawmill 1 0.2 %
teak pallets 1 0.2 %
end grain wood fossil microscopy 1 0.2 %
fordite pen blank 1 0.2 %
what would someone pay for a 1940s alligater purse with head 1 0.2 %
rikon wood lathes for sale 1 0.2 %
framing hammer miller vs smooth 1 0.2 %
grizzly drum sanders for sale 1 0.2 %
delta 46-541 1 0.2 %
identify brazilian rosewood 1 0.2 %
woop pear slabs 1 0.2 %
duduk making 1 0.2 %
sequoia sawmill review 1 0.2 %
wood from uss missouri 1 0.2 %
knife rh 36 1 0.2 %
coco bolo desk 1 0.2 %
amish lumber yards 1 0.2 %
hard wood routering 1 0.2 %
how long to cure cactus juice mod blank 1 0.2 %
woodmizer lt50 for sale 1 0.2 %
powermatic model 043 1 0.2 %
camatillo rosewood dalbergia 1 0.2 %
laguna vs jet vs grizzly vs rikon bandsaws 1 0.2 %
waterslide decals for pens 1 0.2 %
ez boardwalk 40 1 0.2 %
lawn mower motor saw chain mill 1 0.2 %
vega bowl lathe craigslist 1 0.2 %
walnut oil for wood 1 0.2 %
colorado burl hunters 1 0.2 %
granberg vs alaskan 1 0.2 %
template for box call 1 0.2 %
cut burls by the pound 1 0.2 %
harley chain knife 1 0.2 %
casting stabilizing pressure pot 1 0.2 %
hooks dymondwood striker 1 0.2 %
wood drying in a dehydrator 1 0.2 %
teak from uss missouri for sale 1 0.2 %
how to make band saw sharpening machine at home 1 0.2 %
alumilite color combo 1 0.2 %
mcnaughton bowl saver for sale 1 0.2 %
www.woodbarber.com 1 0.2 %
lathe tool rest banjo 1 0.2 %
homemade bandsaw auto sharpener 1 0.2 %
best duck call jig available 1 0.2 %
http //greenelibrary.info/the makeing of checkering tools 1 0.2 %
box elder logs 1 0.2 %
burrel wood prices 1 0.2 %
used ringmaster lathe 1 0.2 %
spalted birch 1 0.2 %
fractal wood burning transformer hook up 1 0.2 %
the saw kasco forum 1 0.2 %
rehandle of fallkniven phk 1 0.2 %
oval turning chuck 1 0.2 %
pattern makers vise craigslist 1 0.2 %
i would like to buy maple log 1 0.2 %
using a dehumidifier wood kiln 1 0.2 %
curly oak 1 0.2 %
use blue hawk rotary tool as a router 1 0.2 %
wanted to sell pink ivory wood help 1 0.2 %
wgat size blade do i get for an old delta 10 inch bandsaw 1 0.2 %
replacing roller on makita planer 2030 1 0.2 %
how much is a makita 2030 1 0.2 %
huge black ash 1 0.2 %
2 ton clear epoxy dissolve in non-polar 1 0.2 %
prickly pear cactus dried skeleton pictures 1 0.2 %
klean-strip 2-part wood bleach at osh 1 0.2 %
shellac over tung oil


----------



## Kevin

Here's the search WORDS used in July:

wood 83 5.3 %
for 55 3.5 %
sale 29 1.8 %
a 29 1.8 %
barter 25 1.6 %
burl 24 1.5 %
to 23 1.4 %
woodbarter 18 1.1 %
press 18 1.1 %
in 18 1.1 %
drill 18 1.1 %
how 16 1 %
box 14 0.9 %
call 14 0.9 %
craigslist 13 0.8 %
and 13 0.8 %
turkey 12 0.7 %
woodmizer 12 0.7 %
burning 11 0.7 %
bandsaw 11 0.7 %
between 11 0.7 %
pot 11 0.7 %
vs 10 0.6 %
calls 10 0.6 %
oil 9 0.5 %
difference 9 0.5 %
is 9 0.5 %
making 9 0.5 %
radial 9 0.5 %
lathe 8 0.5 %
walnut 8 0.5 %
turning 8 0.5 %
of 8 0.5 %
black 8 0.5 %
lumber 7 0.4 %
transformer 7 0.4 %
cherry 7 0.4 %
fractal 7 0.4 %
chain 7 0.4 %
rh 6 0.3 %
blanks 6 0.3 %
saw 6 0.3 %
ash 6 0.3 %
makita 6 0.3 %
lt 6 0.3 %
finish 6 0.3 %
36 6 0.3 %
good 6 0.3 %
2030 6 0.3 %
mill 6 0.3 %
knife 6 0.3 %
best 6 0.3 %
pal 6 0.3 %
with 6 0.3 %
s 6 0.3 %
wisconsin 6 0.3 %
pear 6 0.3 %
on 6 0.3 %
woodturning 6 0.3 %
lt70 5 0.3 %
pen 5 0.3 %
make 5 0.3 %
buying 5 0.3 %
design 5 0.3 %
the 5 0.3 %
magazine 5 0.3 %
regular 5 0.3 %
from 5 0.3 %
sawmill 5 0.3 %
stabilizing 5 0.3 %
amish 5 0.3 %
grizzly 5 0.3 %
people 5 0.3 %
epoxy 5 0.3 %
what 5 0.3 %
spalted 5 0.3 %
central 5 0.3 %
up 5 0.3 %
hook 5 0.3 %
build 4 0.2 %
burls 4 0.2 %
micarta 4 0.2 %
http 4 0.2 %
cracks 4 0.2 %
delta 4 0.2 %
takefu 4 0.2 %
used 4 0.2 %
70 4 0.2 %
rikon 4 0.2 %
made 4 0.2 %
machinery 4 0.2 %
sycamore 4 0.2 %
woodbarter.com 4 0.2 %
bradford 4 0.2 %
birch 4 0.2 %
steel 4 0.2 %
turquoise 4 0.2 %
mortiser 4 0.2 %
bowl 4 0.2 %
fill 4 0.2 %
game 4 0.2 %
v2 4 0.2 %
flame 4 0.2 %
rolling 4 0.2 %
pens 4 0.2 %
factal 4 0.2 %
custom 4 0.2 %
maple 4 0.2 %
pins 4 0.2 %
40 3 0.1 %
sell 3 0.1 %
elder 3 0.1 %
teak 3 0.1 %
yellow 3 0.1 %
was 3 0.1 %
sanding 3 0.1 %
forum 3 0.1 %
any 3 0.1 %
day 3 0.1 %
your 3 0.1 %
woodworking 3 0.1 %
dymondwood 3 0.1 %
prices 3 0.1 %
14 3 0.1 %
tool 3 0.1 %
using 3 0.1 %
planer 3 0.1 %
uss 3 0.1 %
blank 3 0.1 %
grain 3 0.1 %
sandpaper 2 0.1 %
sharpener 2 0.1 %
hows 2 0.1 %
home 2 0.1 %
in. 2 0.1 %
inserts 2 0.1 %
stabilized 2 0.1 %
trick 2 0.1 %
mod 2 0.1 %
tools 2 0.1 %
drying 2 0.1 %
saver 2 0.1 %
pattern 2 0.1 %
bushings 2 0.1 %
pecan 2 0.1 %
mods 2 0.1 %
paper 2 0.1 %
indiana 2 0.1 %
sheath 2 0.1 %
mo 2 0.1 %
at 2 0.1 %
catalpa 2 0.1 %
alumilite 2 0.1 %
? 2 0.1 %
i 2 0.1 %
change 2 0.1 %
motor 2 0.1 %
homemade 2 0.1 %
stihl 2 0.1 %
usa 2 0.1 %
attach 2 0.1 %
root 2 0.1 %
mower 2 0.1 %
ebonite 2 0.1 %
curly 2 0.1 %
tree 2 0.1 %
speed 2 0.1 %
model 2 0.1 %
rosewood 2 0.1 %
router 2 0.1 %
chains 2 0.1 %
long 2 0.1 %
el 2 0.1 %
ny 2 0.1 %
band 2 0.1 %
friday 2 0.1 %
dyes 2 0.1 %
powermatic 2 0.1 %
rose 2 0.1 %
westinghouse 2 0.1 %
ez 2 0.1 %
end 2 0.1 %
12000 2 0.1 %
missouri 2 0.1 %
7cb21b89-d9c8-470f-9b78-82159a47bd4d 2 0.1 %
logs 2 0.1 %
fountain 2 0.1 %
lawn 2 0.1 %
wanted 2 0.1 %
machine 2 0.1 %
hollowing 2 0.1 %
blade 2 0.1 %
over 2 0.1 %
cactus 2 0.1 %
stock 2 0.1 %
would 2 0.1 %
boardwalk 2 0.1 %
locust 2 0.1 %
combo 2 0.1 %
tension 2 0.1 %
dehumidifier 2 0.1 %
turned 2 0.1 %
professional 1 0 %
spent 1 0 %
tips 1 0 %
color 1 0 %
keep 1 0 %
blue 1 0 %
dehydrator 1 0 %
mcnaughton 1 0 %
pay 1 0 %
sequoia 1 0 %
sanders 1 0 %
wet 1 0 %
miller 1 0 %
handles 1 0 %
silver 1 0 %
material 1 0 %
harley 1 0 %
casting 1 0 %
corn 1 0 %
brazilian 1 0 %
1940s 1 0 %
it 1 0 %
fit 1 0 %
huldra 1 0 %
camatillo 1 0 %
head 1 0 %
replace 1 0 %
clear 1 0 %
paso 1 0 %
you 1 0 %
2-part 1 0 %
leprechaun 1 0 %
log 1 0 %
rehandle 1 0 %
bearings 1 0 %
topnav 1 0 %
wenge 1 0 %
way 1 0 %
non-polar 1 0 %
ironwood 1 0 %
finishing 1 0 %
jig 1 0 %
monster 1 0 %
help 1 0 %
dissolve 1 0 %
desk 1 0 %
ld 1 0 %
fleet 1 0 %
master 1 0 %
slab 1 0 %
finding 1 0 %
old 1 0 %
tang 1 0 %
vega 1 0 %
fading 1 0 %
duck 1 0 %
striker 1 0 %
hovak 1 0 %
acronyms 1 0 %
nib 1 0 %
belt 1 0 %
woodmozersawforsale 1 0 %
cedar 1 0 %
tiger 1 0 %
water 1 0 %
slabs 1 0 %
spacer 1 0 %
ton 1 0 %
osh 1 0 %
ms 1 0 %
shipping 1 0 %
mahony 1 0 %
kiln 1 0 %
darken 1 0 %
rb12vap 1 0 %
razor 1 0 %
hey 1 0 %
worthless 1 0 %
stainless 1 0 %
resin 1 0 %
available 1 0 %
pentacryl 1 0 %
forrest 1 0 %
nice. 1 0 %
captive 1 0 %
turners 1 0 %
smooth 1 0 %
wgat 1 0 %
intensity 1 0 %
pink 1 0 %
baerter 1 0 %
//mentalfloss.com/article/81424/retrobituary-olive-oatman-pioneer-girl-who-became-marked-woman- 1 0 %
guitar 1 0 %
routering 1 0 %
dalbergia 1 0 %
decals 1 0 %
prickly 1 0 %
it? 1 0 %
14. 1 0 %
purse 1 0 %
vessel 1 0 %
10 1 0 %
cholla 1 0 %
blades 1 0 %
sheoak 1 0 %
connecticut 1 0 %
//greenelibrary.info/the 1 0 %
lace 1 0 %
review 1 0 %
ivory 1 0 %
jointer 1 0 %
//woodbarter.com/threads/finishing-wenge.12602/ 1 0 %
waterslide 1 0 %
gas 1 0 %
gear 1 0 %
classifieds 1 0 %
0766 1 0 %
florida 1 0 %
14inch 1 0 %
hooks 1 0 %
vegas 1 0 %
well 1 0 %
skeleton 1 0 %
ring 1 0 %
inch 1 0 %
someone 1 0 %
streak 1 0 %
dyrer 1 0 %
exotic 1 0 %
safe 1 0 %
molave 1 0 %
turkeys 1 0 %
step 1 0 %
soundboard 1 0 %
steven 1 0 %
makeing 1 0 %
colorado 1 0 %
sumac 1 0 %
lavender 1 0 %
cob 1 0 %
woop 1 0 %
veneers 1 0 %
chittum 1 0 %
cutoffs 1 0 %
grande 1 0 %
pipe 1 0 %
plated? 1 0 %
boxelder 1 0 %
case 1 0 %
timber 1 0 %
oregon 1 0 %
mennonite 1 0 %
selling 1 0 %
rang 1 0 %
pennsylvania 1 0 %
smell 1 0 %
pallets 1 0 %
46-541 1 0 %
single 1 0 %
diy 1 0 %
huge 1 0 %
sawmills 1 0 %
nicholswoodlathe 1 0 %
smandy! 1 0 %
makers 1 0 %
pound 1 0 %
top 1 0 %
043 1 0 %
use 1 0 %
slick 1 0 %
get 1 0 %
drilling 1 0 %
iowa 1 0 %
90 1 0 %
fallkniven 1 0 %
urban 1 0 %
6000 1 0 %
steve 1 0 %
alaskan 1 0 %
dried 1 0 %
african 1 0 %
phk 1 0 %
35 1 0 %
hunters 1 0 %
meter 1 0 %
soccer 1 0 %
piece 1 0 %
burrel 1 0 %
anatomy 1 0 %
marquetry 1 0 %
microscopy 1 0 %
drum 1 0 %
7mm 1 0 %
navy 1 0 %
dinasaw 1 0 %
let 1 0 %
roller 1 0 %
will 1 0 %
tulip 1 0 %
ya 1 0 %
framing 1 0 %
eldon 1 0 %
shop 1 0 %
last 1 0 %
hammer 1 0 %
pittaburgh 1 0 %
rest 1 0 %
knives 1 0 %
team 1 0 %
woodcut 1 0 %
lt50 1 0 %
straight 1 0 %
duduk 1 0 %
oak 1 0 %
hawk 1 0 %
dye 1 0 %
private 1 0 %
chuck 1 0 %
kasco 1 0 %
mizer 1 0 %
money 1 0 %
still 1 0 %
hunting 1 0 %
without 1 0 %
rotary 1 0 %
www.woodbarber.com 1 0 %
threads 1 0 %
chainsaw 1 0 %
grit 1 0 %
scale 1 0 %
cut 1 0 %
company 1 0 %
ripping 1 0 %
pulleys 1 0 %
size 1 0 %
free 1 0 %
center 1 0 %
shaft 1 0 %
sharpening 1 0 %
much 1 0 %
woodfrom 1 0 %
putting 1 0 %
corralled 1 0 %
food 1 0 %
checkering 1 0 %
oval 1 0 %
then 1 0 %
like 1 0 %
klean-strip 1 0 %
handle 1 0 %
170 1 0 %
killing 1 0 %
when 1 0 %
termite 1 0 %
540 1 0 %
full 1 0 %
dying 1 0 %
chris♡ 1 0 %
glad 1 0 %
stabilization 1 0 %
laguna 1 0 %
800 1 0 %
russian 1 0 %
ringmaster 1 0 %
banjo 1 0 %
buyers 1 0 %
an 1 0 %
as 1 0 %
introduction 1 0 %
identify 1 0 %
indexing 1 0 %
refined 1 0 %
grendel 1 0 %
cure 1 0 %
pressure 1 0 %
dred 1 0 %
woodwrights 1 0 %
names 1 0 %
articulating 1 0 %
drive 1 0 %
blackwood 1 0 %
coco 1 0 %
2 1 0 %
rare 1 0 %
know 1 0 %
bolo 1 0 %
oiler 1 0 %
instructions 1 0 %
countertops 1 0 %
carmax 1 0 %
kd 1 0 %
alligater 1 0 %
organizer 1 0 %
bandsaws 1 0 %
grapewood 1 0 %
cleaving 1 0 %
g1019z 1 0 %
fordite 1 0 %
asap. 1 0 %
6 1 0 %
gun 1 0 %
staved 1 0 %
solution 1 0 %
bleach 1 0 %
out 1 0 %
anigre 1 0 %
log. 1 0 %
templates 1 0 %
//woodbarter.com/threads/ended-curly-spalted-ambrosia-maple-gun-stock-guitar-craft-wood-slab-44-x-9-x-2-34.8565/ 1 0 %
proper 1 0 %
cutting 1 0 %
by 1 0 %
decks 1 0 %
lathes 1 0 %
timken 1 0 %
disk 1 0 %
scales 1 0 %
could 1 0 %
juice 1 0 %
chuckle 1 0 %
n 1 0 %
grip 1 0 %
parts 1 0 %
sinker 1 0 %
or 1 0 %
www 1 0 %
pictures 1 0 %
misquite 1 0 %
my 1 0 %
where 1 0 %
iceland 1 0 %
www.woodbarter.com 1 0 %
template 1 0 %
ebec 1 0 %
forums 1 0 %
olive 1 0 %
packaging 1 0 %
heat 1 0 %
shellac 1 0 %
doctors 1 0 %
granberg 1 0 %
crazy. 1 0 %
jet 1 0 %
replacing 1 0 %
car 1 0 %
texas 1 0 %
frame 1 0 %
ambrosia 1 0 %
board 1 0 %
experience 1 0 %
do 1 0 %
farm 1 0 %
pepper 1 0 %
battleships 1 0 %
morning 1 0 %
yards 1 0 %
centers 1 0 %
fossil 1 0 %
desert 1 0 %
old? 1 0 %
kingwood 1 0 %
pith 1 0 %
gunstocks 1 0 %
hard 1 0 %
blocks 1 0 %
grips 1 0 %
vise 1 0 %
buy 1 0 %
kenbos 1 0 %
clearance 1 0 %
tung 1 0 %
bugs 1 0 %
nought 1 0 %
propylene 1 0 %
auto 1 0 %


----------



## Kevin

Here's what the actual search tables look like in the software:


----------



## Kevin

Search Engine Rankings:


----------



## Kevin

Oops never mind on that one lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin




----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> I wonder if the search's have changed much since 2012 when you posted this topic?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Next week "Can you smoke Blue Bonnets" will be back on the list!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

As long as you found a woodbarter search result and then clicked through to the forum it will. Just typing it in to the SE won't make it appear on the list.


----------



## rocky1

Already #1 for the Search String!


----------



## Kevin

rocky1 said:


> Already #1 for the Search String!



It updates every few hours - it'll show up today sometime if it is.


----------



## Schroedc

Surely you can't be serious.


----------



## Kevin

Wonder how they landed here using the word leprechaun in their phrase?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Surely you can't be serious.



I said don't call me shirley.


----------



## rocky1

It's already there on whatever data center my results are pulled out of. May differ on your end, but when I search "Can you smoke Blue Bonnets" this thread is #1 at time of the above post. Didn't click through.

The fact that it was found top of the heap for that search string is not surprising with the thread just resurfacing, and searching the topic heading/title on the thread.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> I said don't call me shirley.



And, he is serious.


----------



## Kevin

rocky1 said:


> It's already there on whatever data center my results are pulled out of. May differ on your end, but when I search "Can you smoke Blue Bonnets" this thread is #1 at time of the above post. Didn't click through.
> 
> The fact that it was found top of the heap for that search string is not surprising with the thread just resurfacing, and searching the topic heading/title on the thread.



It doesn't matter how recent this thread was posted in, that's only a small part of the metrics. It would have come up first even if it was 4 years dormant before some crazy Meoweean resurfaced it. Google analytics are very complex and do not depend on any single thing. The reason it showed at the top was #1 (but not only) because the term was an exact match. You can get a #1 listing from something way back in the 90's if it's the most "relevant" thing google can find.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

So if someone were to search for, say; How tall is the leprechaun really? or, Why does kevin log naked in a chigger forest? Perhaps even something like, Is ripjack a homage to Jack? these things would not come up? And you are blaming me for your inability to find the search's Rocky needs?

How Rude!...


----------



## woodman6415

Unless you cultivated your bluebonnets during spring growing season you'll have to wait till next year to smoke them

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> So if someone were to search for, say; How tall is the leprechaun really? or, Why does kevin log naked in a chigger forest? Perhaps even something like, Is ripjack a homage to Jack? these things would not come up? And you are blaming me for your inability to find the search's Rocky needs?
> 
> How Rude!...



It's pretty simple Einstein. If you use a search word or phrase in any search engine, and that word or phrase produces a woodbarter result (a link to our site) AND you click through to our site using that result, the software tracks that all the way back and lists it on the search results. Geez I tried to share some interesting analytics with you asshats and all I get is guff. In a few days try searching "Go Pack Sand Don the Rat Ho" and let's see if it ends up here . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1

Exactly... And, the term was an exact match for the page title which is weighted in search results, and in a dominant font size which is weighted, and bold font which is weighted, and enclosed in quotation marks in the title which adds weight, in making the term directly relevant.

The thread resurfacing and recent activity does have a minor impact in respect to interest shown the topic, and recent hits on the page. The algorithms used vary from data center to data center however, and can be influenced in a number of ways, including but not specific to localized results for a string, but something as obscure as "Can you smoke Blue Bonnets" isn't going to see a great deal of competition in any local results, unless there's a commune somewhere in the world, (_like maybe meow-E_) that promotes that activity. 

While algorithms are complex and ever changing, RELEVANCE is king in search results, as it is lasting. And, it is weighted in all search, across all search engines, wherever you search.


----------



## rocky1

Don Ho is already found in search...

If you search the string - Gilligan lashed to a tree - he comes up #3 where I was giving him grief about his grandfather clock shopping in a hurricane thread the other night.


----------



## Kevin

I'm not sure who your audience is Rocky but it ain't me. You haven't said anything different than I, I was just trying to keep it simple for folks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Actually he's #2 for that string, the first and second spots are held by a single page on the Girl Scout website with Gilligan's Island in the title and discussion of lashing limbs together to build a tree bed.


----------



## Schroedc

Big..... Words.... Brain..... Hurts......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415

And no where have we learned if bluebonnets can be smoked or not

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

Apparently So...


----------



## woodman6415

I do know if you smoke,chew,eat or snort a leaf or pod of a mountain laurel your going to die ... Planted two bushes this year on my property ... Only planted landscape the damn deer don't eat ... Wish they did


----------



## rocky1

Appears they have some strange Blue Bonnet Customs in Texas as well...


----------



## Kevin

woodman6415 said:


> And no where have we learned if blue bonnets can be smoked



Someone is actually going to have to try it. Or as Rocky might say....

_A member selected at random, but by using a weighted system of actuarially-proven algorithms shall be required to place an ignition source of approximately 2600 F, which coincidentally is the temperature of an average candle flame, to the end of a thinly processed dry sheet of pulp approximately 2.7 square inches in surface area, also known as a rolling paper, containing an amount of dried and crushed lupinus texensis minims no less than 2 grams but no more than 3 grams by volume as measured by weight, and unlike the 42nd POTUS, said member shall inhale after which time a full accounting of the experience shall be given on this forum, should the appointed member be so fortunate as to survive said experiment. _

Okay okay it wasn't NEARLY lengthy enough to pass for real Rocky Talk but you get the idea . . . .


----------



## rocky1

That's pretty close... jut watch out for the ones that Kevin may have practiced the aforementioned Texas Custom upon!


----------



## woodman6415

rocky1 said:


> Appears they have some strange Blue Bonnet Customs in Texas as well...



Just for your info those are not Texans ... Those are same kind of ass wipe that burns the American flag ... And I grantee that if they are seen by real Texans ... A ass whipping is going to happen .. And noses rubbed in it .. Right before its picked up by the shitters ... Just saying

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

WTF is that all about? I gar-own-tee some asses need whipping there.


----------



## DKMD

"_7cb21b89-d9c8-470f-9b78-82159a47bd4d 2 0.5 %_"

This one was me... Sorry

I'm now off the Woodbarber to check that place out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Now Wendell... if you look closely all them folks are actually squatting to have their pictures taken amongst the Blue Bonnets to show their adoration of the species, and someone was poking fun at them posed in that fashion with Photoshop.


----------



## woodman6415

If I catch one close to me ... I'll be force feeding them a mountain laurel sandwich ...


----------



## woodman6415

rocky1 said:


> Now Wendell... if you look closely all them folks are actually squatting to have their pictures taken amongst the Blue Bonnets to show their adoration of the species, and someone was poking fun at them posed in that fashion with Photoshop.


Well that someone needs a dam good ass whipping ... And his picture taken as he is bloody and crying and us Texans can poke fun at him


----------



## rocky1

Well if I could find him, I'd point you in his direction, but nothing returns any info on the author of the blog feeding the page.


----------



## rocky1

15 Amazing Things You Should Know About Texas Blue Bonnets


----------



## woodman6415

rocky1 said:


> Well if I could find him, I'd point you in his direction, but nothing returns any info on the author of the blog feeding the page.



I don't doubt that at all ... Got to be a coward in hiding


----------



## woodman6415

rocky1 said:


> 15 Amazing Things You Should Know About Texas Blue Bonnets



Great article ... But what it doesn't talk about is the wonderful smell that a field or roadside has .. The boss and I always ride the bike on several bluebonnet highway trails every spring ... And the hill country is famous in the biker world for the beautiful winding hilly roads lined with millions of wild flowers ... The very first time I took her on one of these rides she couldn't believe the amazing fragrance the flowers have ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Do bees make honey on them? With that many of them and strong fragrance, I would think they would. They look at least somewhat like alfalfa, both shape of the leaf, and structure of the flower. Likewise both legumes, although they are of different genus.


----------



## woodman6415

Yes you can buy bluebonnet honey from local growers ... Along with mesquite honey ... I tried lots of different kinds but natural harvested honey is way stronger than store bought ...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

Store bought honey is typically heated, filtered, and blended with other milder honeys to make them more generic in flavor. Had never heard of any Bluebonnet Honey and search didn't turn anything up aside from a few pictures of bees working it, was why I asked. Knew they made honey on Mesquite. With that many flowers I would imagine it a respectable producer if the bloom lasts any length of time. Although weather can influence production to extremes on any plant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Bloom doesn't last long ... I have only found it in farmers markets ... But they could be labeling anything as bluebonnet honey ...


----------



## rocky1

Looks like it blooms fairly early to boot, and the hives may not be up to speed to produce a lot of honey. My guess would be they build up on it, (_grow lots of bees_), wherein they likely consume a large part of what they make. 

And, yes... there are those, especially amongst the hobbyist crowd, that will label honey with whatever they see a flower on. Have seen a few things labeled that we've never made any honey on, in 55+ years of squeezing bees. Never heard of anyone making honey on it. You just gotta shake your head and walk from it at times. Worse yet, we have a great many people that buy honey from us in 5 gallon buckets and repack it to sell at flea markets, festivals and such, some of them hobbyists, some of them people just trying to turn a quick buck, and you'll find things labeled with honeys we don't even have to sell them.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Kevin I have learned valuable lessons today. First, don't let your palm tree grow into the hot wire running above it. And second, don't play with the older kids threads when rocky is around...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Kevin I have learned valuable lessons today. First, don't let your palm tree grow into the hot wire running above it. And second, don't play with the older kids threads when rocky is around...
> 
> View attachment 110051



I don't ever do nothing except get picked on. Everyone always picks on the little guys huh @Tony? We need to make sure we all hang out together at SWAT so the big guys can't bully us around as easily. Tony you got a taser? I'ma getme one . . . . . .

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> I don't ever do nothing except get picked on. Everyone always picks on the little guys huh @Tony? We need to make sure we all hang out together at SWAT so the big guys can't bully us around as easily. Tony you got a taser? I'ma getme one . . . . . .



I got 2 and I'll be aiming for their knees!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I got 2 and I'll be aiming for their knees!!



I'ma aim ferda crotchety crotches . . .


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> I'ma aim ferda crotchety crotches . . .


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> I got 2 and I'll be aiming for their knees!!



So you'll be aiming high?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> So you'll be aiming high?


This is why people don't talk to you...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> So you'll be aiming high?



Yes, especially if you come down and bring that Hot Weather Candy A**@Sprung with you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is why people don't talk to you...



You just did.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> You just did.....



He "typed" to you. It's much more impersonal. You have issues big fella.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> You just did.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> He "typed" to you. It's much more impersonal. You have issues big fella.



Don't we all?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Don't we all?



@SENC doesn't, he's like Lon Chaney's hair . . . . perfect.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> Oops never mind on that one lol.



But still... "Iceland soccer team names"?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> @SENC doesn't, he's like Lon Chaney's hair . . . . perfect.


I appreciate (and agree) with the sentiment, but it was the werewolf's hair that was perfect, not Lon Chaney's.


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> I appreciate (and agree) with the sentiment, but it was the werewolf's hair that was perfect, not Lon Chaney's.



I wasn't trying to parse lyrics Hen . . . . I was painting a picture.


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> I wasn't trying to parse lyrics Hen . . . . I was painting a picture.



Make sure you let it dry or it'll smear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

